# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Ερώτηση σχετικά με δυναμοδεικτικο διάγραμμα

## KOKAKIS

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα....μια βοήθεια παρακαλώ...

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ σε 2χρονη μηχανή στο δυναμοδεικτικο διάγραμμα ανάμεσα στην pcomp. και στην pmax εκεί που θεωρητικά η καμπύλη πρέπει να ανεβαινει στην πράξη κάνει μια μικρή πτώση.

Για να προλάβω κάποιον το manual operation book της Β&W γράφει οτι υπάρχει ενα προγραμματισμένο delay period της εγχυσης 2-3 μοιρες μετα το ΑΝΣ για να κρατηθεί η αυξηση πίεσης Pcomp-Pmax εντος των προσδιορισμένων 35 bar...κτλπ....
*Η ερώτηση που μου τεθηκε* είναι οτι και χωρίς αυτό το delay period και σε μια θεωρητικά μηχανή οπου όλα είναι στις τελειες μοιρες λειτουργιάς πάλι θα υπάρχει αυτή η μικρή πτώση πίεσης στιγμιαια......μήπως ξέρει κανείς που οφείλεται;;;;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## george123

Αυτή η πτώση της πίεσης στο δυναμοδεικτικό διάγραμμα εμφανίζεται όταν το πετρέλαιο που εγχέεται είναι χαμηλής ποιότητας, επομένως απαιτούνται θερμότερες συνθήκες στο θάλαμο καύσης για να καεί, και η αργοπορεία ανάφλεξης είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη κανονική. Η παρτίδα του πετρελαίου που παραλαμβάνεται δεν είναι ποτέ η ίδια (διαφορετικές ποιότητες και τιμές ανα τοποθεσία), συνεπώς η καμπύλη αυτή κάθε 2 - 3 διαγράμματα αλλάζει. Αυτό διορθώνεται με το μηχανισμό V.I.T. στις αντλίες υψηλής πίεσης.

----------


## Mao

Καλησπερα,

Η μικρη αυτη πτωση στην πιεση οφειλετε στο πετρελαιο το οποιο κατα την διαρκεια εκχυσης ριχνει την θερμοκρασια του θαλαμου καυσης επομενος και την πιεση (ο ογκος του αερα μειωνεται με την πτωση θερμοκρασιας).
Η πτωση αυτη παντα θα αλλαζει στο δυναμοδεικτικο διαγραμμα για τον απλο λογο οτι καθε φορα τραβαμε το σχοινι πιο αργα η γρηγορα, δηλαδη οσο ποιο γρηγορα τραβηξουμε τοσο ποιο 'καλα' θα φανει αυτη η πτωση, οπως επισης μεγαλο ρολο παιζουν και οι στροφες.
Σιγουρα η ποιοτητα πετρελαιου επηρεαζει την πτωση πιεσης αλλα και την διαρκεια αλλα δεν ειναι ο μοναδικος παραγοντας (πχ. σωστη εκχγυση καυσιμου για το σχηματισμο νεφους, ροη αερα, κ.α). 


Χ/Σμους 
Γιωργος

----------

